# Free upgrade for HR10-250 owners



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

See this post at DBSTalk: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131774

Details are there as well as some experience already (you know CSRs). But the bottom line is basically if you haven't had your *owned* HR10 swapped yet and you don't already have MPEG4 equipmnet (most likely) then you can get free swaps to HR20/21's now by calling in with the code.

No commitment extension is mentioned as part of the offer. Guess RS4 should have waited, he gets his wish. 

This is it, the final push to get people at least one MPEG4 receiver before MPEG2 HD shutdown. So if you plan to stay with DirecTV this might be something to jump on.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

DirecTV needs to fix their system. I have been offered a free upgrade 3 times and all 3 were after I had already requested and gotten a free upgrade.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Will they take a broken HR10-250? If so I have one (maybe two) in my storage locker that I would give to someone if they cover shipping. I was looking for something the other day and found one of them. I no longer have DirecTV so it is useless to me.


----------



## Lightman (Apr 9, 2002)

Why are you complaining? Keep saying yes and see how many they'll give you! It would be worth $5 a month for each of the extra receiver(s). Actually, I did get a second one, but they haven't offered me a third yet.



bigpuma said:


> DirecTV needs to fix their system. I have been offered a free upgrade 3 times and all 3 were after I had already requested and gotten a free upgrade.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Lightman said:


> Why are you complaining? Keep saying yes and see how many they'll give you! It would be worth $5 a month for each of the extra receiver(s). Actually, I did get a second one, but they haven't offered me a third yet.


Who's complaining, I already took advantage twice, I don't have any more TVs to upgrade.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Is there any way to get them to give you the new equipment, but keep your "owned" ($999!) HR10 active for local OTA recording?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Who's complaining, I already took advantage twice, I don't have any more TVs to upgrade.


Didn't know there was a limit to the number of DVRs per TV. (I have 3 on my Living Room TV....2 DirecTV, 1 HD Tivo).


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> See this post at DBSTalk: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131774
> 
> Details are there as well as some experience already (you know CSRs). But the bottom line is basically if you haven't had your *owned* HR10 swapped yet and you don't already have MPEG4 equipmnet (most likely) then you can get free swaps to HR20/21's now by calling in with the code.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm glad they are finally coming to there senses - sure took long enough I would have actually tried one, but now that I've had the Tivo HD for a few months, I'm not going back to D* in the foreseeable future. The Tivo HD is awesome.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

michael1248 said:


> Is there any way to get them to give you the new equipment, but keep your "owned" ($999!) HR10 active for local OTA recording?


I still have my original HR10 hooked up for SD only in my office. They let me keep it twice but the last time was in December so I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Didn't know there was a limit to the number of DVRs per TV. (I have 3 on my Living Room TV....2 DirecTV, 1 HD Tivo).


touché.


----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2003)

michael1248 said:


> Is there any way to get them to give you the new equipment, but keep your "owned" ($999!) HR10 active for local OTA recording?


I did this about a month ago....for $19.95 (shipping charge) I got the HR21, Slimline dish and two WB68 multiswitches AND kept my HR10-250.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Didn't know there was a limit to the number of DVRs per TV. (I have 3 on my Living Room TV....2 DirecTV, 1 HD Tivo).


Paging bsnelson, Mr. bsnelson you have a phone call..... :lol:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

now if only they would ship them out without requiring a visit!


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

What I did was just take my HR10-250 and put it in a closet.

When the installer showed up, he put up the new dish, and I said I'd install the HR2x while he did that.

He never asked for the HR10-250.

I gave mine to an old roommate who has directv/SD package, but uses the OTA for HD. Aka, he's not shelling out the $10/$15 for a directv/HD package.

We both live in good range of the tv towers.

..
I don't think the installers really care.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

RS4 said:


> I'm not going back to D* in the foreseeable future.


But yet still feel compelled to post here, again, and again, and again........


----------



## HDTV_Duffus (Nov 15, 2004)

I received the call to "upgrade" as well.

The caller said they had attempted to reach us multiple times without success, notably the caller ID listed - "Private Caller".

Anyway, they replaced 2 owned HR10s with 2 "owned" HR21s, installed the Slimline dish for free and NO contract commitment (the lack of commitment I have verified on the website and with a CSR). 

The installer wanted both HR10s - he said the order was to swap and he had to take them with him. I refused and he had me sign a statement that I refused to return the receivers. All this after I was assured would not occur since the owned receivers would be mine to keep.

The website lists the HR21s as owned as well.

A day later I called and received 2 AM21s free as well.

My experience - YMMV......


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

HDTV_Duffus said:


> I received the call to "upgrade" as well.
> 
> The caller said they had attempted to reach us multiple times without success, notably the caller ID listed - "Private Caller".
> 
> ...


On the phone at least, the CSRs are very insistent about this being a swap and collecting the HR10s. Hwever, if you have the protection plan, you stand a far better chance of being given an offer to keep it.

I ended up "adding" the HR21s to my account, and deactivating the HR10 after the fact. I kept it to be able to watch the programming on it. I paid a little more to do things this way, but I wanted to be sure I'd keep my owned HR10.


----------



## David Scavo (Dec 14, 1999)

In the DBSTalk thread, it seems like 50% of the people said the free swap extended their commitment by 2 years and 50% said no commitment extension.

What is up with that ? I love my HR10-250, but if I can get an HR21 for free (and new dish) with no commitment extension, I am IN !


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

David Scavo said:


> In the DBSTalk thread, it seems like 50% of the people said the free swap extended their commitment by 2 years and 50% said no commitment extension.
> 
> What is up with that ? I love my HR10-250, but if I can get an HR21 for free (and new dish) with no commitment extension, I am IN !


If you want to keep it activated as I did you should be able to keep it. They will flag it so you can't swap it a second time.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

joed32 said:


> If you want to keep it activated as I did you should be able to keep it. They will flag it so you can't swap it a second time.


I have my doubts about their ability to flag things. I have been offered a free upgrade on the same HR10 4 times. I only took advantage twice though.


----------



## David Scavo (Dec 14, 1999)

joed32 said:


> If you want to keep it activated as I did you should be able to keep it. They will flag it so you can't swap it a second time.


I am not that concerned with keeping my HR10-250.

I just don't want to extend my commitment for 2 years after shelling out $1000 for a unit that mpw only gets 10% of their HD "service".


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

I got the call with this offer the other day. 

I had an installer come out months ago during the first "free upgrade" discussion and he said he would not be able to install the new Dish where the current one is and there is no other place on my house with clearance through the trees. He walked around the yard and found a spot where he said he might be able to mount the dish on a pole. It was quite far from the house and far from the old dish, so it would require a lot of new cable buried under the ground. He quoted a figure of at least a few hundred dollars for the work.

1) Is there any chance this new offer might include that extra, non-standard installation for free? (Planting a new pole in the yard and running a lot of new cable under the grass and around the house.)

2) If they won't do a free install, do you think they might give me a new box anyway, even if it will only be plugged into my old dish which can't see the new birds?

I currently use my HR10-250 only as an SD satellite and OTA HD DVR, so I don't have any HD service from DTV. I do record OTA network shows in HD.

3) When they completely switch over to MPEG4 service, will the old OTA HD guide and DVR functions still work on the HR10-250?

4) What are the chances of being able to keep the HR10-250 and keep it active with standard DVR service after a swap/upgrade? I still prefer the TiVo interface. My HR10-250 is networked and I watch a lot of recordings by streaming them to various PCs around the house. I'd like to keep that functionality.


----------



## xavier646 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade to an HDTV and was wondering why I would pay twice as much for an HR21 rather than the hr10 with TIVO software, that I love. I have read about this MPEG4 deal but do not understand it. I am in Providence RI what would be the limitations of the HR10? Any insight or information would be great.

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

They never offered me an upgrade. They only offered ever higher fees for ever fewer HD channels and $70 charge for Boris the tech not fixing my problem.

After 10 years, I upgraded to a Series 3 sans DirecTV.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

xavier646 said:


> I am looking to upgrade to an HDTV and was wondering why I would pay twice as much for an HR21 rather than the hr10 with TIVO software, that I love. I have read about this MPEG4 deal but do not understand it. I am in Providence RI what would be the limitations of the HR10? Any insight or information would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


Simple. The HR10 cannot decode MPEG4 which is the method that all HD is in (or will soon be) for DirecTV nor can it see the 2 new satellite slots that HD is coming from. The HR10 will continue to function just fine for SD (which will stay in MPEG2) and OTA HD.

Not sure what the "twice as much" for the HR21 comes from. At most it's $199 and if you have an HR10 now then it's a free upgrade. If you're talking about buying an HR10, they haven't been sold for 2 years now so you're looking at eBay for a used box at this point.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

markis said:


> I had an installer come out months ago during the first "free upgrade" discussion and he said he would not be able to install the new Dish where the current one is


If you have the 3LNB now and get good signals then the 5 LNB will be just fine. Get a supervisor to look at it.



> 1) Is there any chance this new offer might include that extra, non-standard installation for free? (Planting a new pole in the yard and running a lot of new cable under the grass and around the house.)


Anything non standard isn't going to be free, never has been.



> 3) When they completely switch over to MPEG4 service, will the old OTA HD guide and DVR functions still work on the HR10-250?


Only HD will be MPEG4. Your HR10 will continue to function just as it does today for SD from DirecTV and OTA HD. Assuming you keep it active of course.



> 4) What are the chances of being able to keep the HR10-250 and keep it active with standard DVR service after a swap/upgrade? I still prefer the TiVo interface. My HR10-250 is networked and I watch a lot of recordings by streaming them to various PCs around the house. I'd like to keep that functionality.


You'll have to work that out with them. Most likely they will want to take it since it's been swapped. But others have had them mark it on their account that an upgrade has happened on it so that you can't do another free swap later. You should go to the thread on DBSTalk as there is tons of info on what people are getting in terms of deals and what to say and so forth.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

netringer said:


> They never offered me an upgrade. They only offered ever higher fees for ever fewer HD channels and $70 charge for Boris the tech not fixing my problem.
> 
> After 10 years, I upgraded to a Series 3 sans DirecTV.


They only offered upgrades for those with specific programming packages in the past that were being converted to MPEG4. Now they are doing it for everyone with an HR10 (assuming you haven't already upgraded) as MPEG2 HD is soon to be gone.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all,
I have received at least 6 calls wanting to upgrade my 8 owned HR10s for HR20/21s for no upgrade fee or commitment extension. I have told them that when I could have the HR20/21s as owned then I would probably exchange 4 of them. So far a standoff. 

I don't really care since I have the PP and if one of the HR10s die then I believe they will send me a new HR21 hopefully listed as owned. I would like to put 1 terabyte internal drives in the owned boxes. I do not want the eSata option due to extra cords etc.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## blw (May 10, 2002)

I got called today. Looking at the offer, it swaps out my (HD) Tivo for a non-Tivo DVR. That's what I think the HR-20 and HR-21 are, right? I'm surprised there isn't more uproar about the non-Tivo part of this deal, or am I missing something? 

Frankly, my Tivo works the way I like it. I'm not very interested in something else unless it works at least as well. I only watch a few HD D* channels (ESPN*HD and some stuff on Travel). Most of what I see in HD is OTA, so if I just keep my old HD-DirecTivo, I won't be missing much, right?


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> If you have the 3LNB now and get good signals then the 5 LNB will be just fine. Get a supervisor to look at it.


Thanks for the reply and all the info. The installer said he wouldn't be able to install the 5LNB on my shingled roof (where the 3LNB is now) because of different safety rules, since the new dish is heavier.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

markis said:


> Thanks for the reply and all the info. The installer said he wouldn't be able to install the 5LNB on my shingled roof (where the 3LNB is now) because of different safety rules, since the new dish is heavier.


That's very possible. The new dish is a lot heavier then the 3LNB.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

blw said:


> I got called today. Looking at the offer, it swaps out my (HD) Tivo for a non-Tivo DVR. That's what I think the HR-20 and HR-21 are, right? I'm surprised there isn't more uproar about the non-Tivo part of this deal, or am I missing something?


Since DirecTV hasn't offered a Tivo box for nearly 3 years now the big uproar was in the past. It rears back up now and again but as DirecTV is not going back to Tivo the uproar has calmed down a bit. If you have to have Tivo then you'll need to go to cable or FIOS and buy a Series 3 Tivo or Tivo HD. However the uproar comes back at times, just search and you'll easily find the threads.



> Frankly, my Tivo works the way I like it. I'm not very interested in something else unless it works at least as well. I only watch a few HD D* channels (ESPN*HD and some stuff on Travel). Most of what I see in HD is OTA, so if I just keep my old HD-DirecTivo, I won't be missing much, right?


Very soon it will be good for HD OTA and SD only. All HD via satellite will be in MPEG4 which the HR10 cannot decode so you'd need an HR21 for that. But you can certainly keep it for that.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

blw said:


> I got called today. Looking at the offer, it swaps out my (HD) Tivo for a non-Tivo DVR. That's what I think the HR-20 and HR-21 are, right? I'm surprised there isn't more uproar about the non-Tivo part of this deal, or am I missing something?
> 
> Frankly, my Tivo works the way I like it. I'm not very interested in something else unless it works at least as well. I only watch a few HD D* channels (ESPN*HD and some stuff on Travel). Most of what I see in HD is OTA, so if I just keep my old HD-DirecTivo, I won't be missing much, right?


You are right - the HR21 is what they will send you.

My guess is that the uproar you mentioned probably happened for most folks last year. Those of us who didn't want to get locked in for another 2-year commitment without at least trying the box at home decided to can D* and move on to another supplier - in my case Comcast. The polls show that Tivo is more favorably looked at than D*'s dvr. The Tivo HD is a great box (I love and use a lot of the features that D* never let us have, but have chosen to copy in their own box) and Comcast has a good HD lineup along with superior SD when compared to D*.

If you want to stick with D* and get their HD lineup, then you need to switch. Or you can continue using the HR10-250 to receive the OTA HD. Otherwise, if you want more HD but using Tivo, then you will need to look at alternative video suppliers.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

blw said:


> I got called today. Looking at the offer, it swaps out my (HD) Tivo for a non-Tivo DVR. That's what I think the HR-20 and HR-21 are, right? I'm surprised there isn't more uproar about the non-Tivo part of this deal, or am I missing something?
> 
> Frankly, my Tivo works the way I like it. I'm not very interested in something else unless it works at least as well. I only watch a few HD D* channels (ESPN*HD and some stuff on Travel). Most of what I see in HD is OTA, so if I just keep my old HD-DirecTivo, I won't be missing much, right?


1. there has been uproar - read the rest of the forum, bottom line is if you want the new MPEG4 HD channels and those that are being migrated, you get the "non-tivo" box or change providers
2. the stuff you do watch will be migrated to MPEG4, the 10 cannot get that format, the OTA and SD will stay the same.
3. If you want the new HD channels and the ones that are being migrated, including portions of the extra cost HD sports channels you need the HR2X


----------



## HDTV_Duffus (Nov 15, 2004)

BigBearf said:


> Hi all,
> I have received at least 6 calls wanting to upgrade my 8 owned HR10s for HR20/21s for no upgrade fee or commitment extension. I have told them that when I could have the HR20/21s as owned then I would probably exchange 4 of them. So far a standoff.
> 
> I don't really care since I have the PP and if one of the HR10s die then I believe they will send me a new HR21 hopefully listed as owned. I would like to put 1 terabyte internal drives in the owned boxes. I do not want the eSata option due to extra cords etc.
> ...


While owned vs leased was not a big deal to me, both HR21s are listed as owned on my account after the "upgrade". I was more concerned by the contract and keeping the HR10's that I had paid for.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

There are many threads on owned vs. leased but personally I wouldn't want an HR20/21 listed as owned anyway. If owned and it breaks then I have to pay for a replacement. If it's leased they will simply send me a new one. Sure the protection plan can save you on owned boxes but then you are just tossing money away and the HR20/21 are basically worthless in the aftermarket/e-Bay world. But to each his own. Pun intended.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> ...My guess is that the uproar you mentioned probably happened for most folks last year...


I think more of the uproar was over having to give up a platform they loved for an unproven replacement, especially when it faltered out of the gate before becoming the true contender it has become. There is still constant whining regarding that.

I am going to speculate that there was at least one smart person in the DTV war room when dumping Tivo was proposed that thought "they're not going to like this", and also that the original level of subscriber rejection was greater than any of them could have imagined.

Going back even further, there were probably a lot of people in the board room who were ecstatic when the DTivo originally took hold, in that they now had such a great DVR. There was also probably that one smarter guy who realized that Tivo being that great was going to eventually come back to haunt them, which it most definitely did.

But that's just the history, and the HR10 is nearly history itself. The future is here, and it's still pretty bright (unless you're Tivo CEO Tom Rogers, I guess).


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

TyroneShoes said:


> There was also probably that one smarter guy who realized that Tivo being that great was going to eventually come back to haunt them, which it most definitely did.


This is the thing so many people forget. People were loving Tivo more then DirecTV (and some still do obviously). Now that has to scare you long term if you're DirecTV because if your goal is eventually to have most of your customers on a DVR and they are all Tivo and now they all love Tivo more then you, if something were to happen (say Tivo goes out of business, or Tivo sees that people love them more then you and holds you hostage for way more money or whatnot) then you have a danger of really pissing off a large customer base. DirecTV 5 years ago figured they would rather piss off a few thousand/tens of thousands vs. millions years later.

Putting the future of your company in the hands of another is just bad business. I honestly think this is the number one reason that DirecTV decided to part ways with Tivo. Do it before it's really painful for your business.

And it was obviously a good move for them, despite ticking off a few diehards.


----------



## everklier (Feb 13, 2002)

i actually paid $99 for my upgrade about 3 months ago. got the hr21, new dish, free install and 6 months $2 hbo, free showtime and 3 months hd access. i called the other day for the "swapout" as i still have one hr10-250 on my account. csr said i qualified and it will come in a few days. he said nothing about returning my hr10-250 or removing it from my account.:up:


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> This is the thing so many people forget. People were loving Tivo more then DirecTV (and some still do obviously). Now that has to scare you long term if you're DirecTV because if your goal is eventually to have most of your customers on a DVR and they are all Tivo and now they all love Tivo more then you, if something were to happen (say Tivo goes out of business, or Tivo sees that people love them more then you and holds you hostage for way more money or whatnot) then you have a danger of really pissing off a large customer base. DirecTV 5 years ago figured they would rather piss off a few thousand/tens of thousands vs. millions years later.
> 
> Putting the future of your company in the hands of another is just bad business. I honestly think this is the number one reason that DirecTV decided to part ways with Tivo. Do it before it's really painful for your business.
> 
> And it was obviously a good move for them, despite ticking off a few diehards.


As usual, we know where your bread is buttered

The Tivo crowd was bringing lots of customers to D* - I doubt you can say that about the HR2x

The only reason D* is growing today is because of HD - they cut off the growth path that Tivo was bringing them.

There were also tons of reports that the DTivo customers were the most contented customer set that D* had, so your logic doesn't make much sense to me. On the other hand, it appears quite obvious that greed drove them to the decision.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Well I am scheduled for the "Swap" and a "Move" as well.

I have been keeping my grandfathered national HD channels because I never told DirecTV I moved.

As part of my "Swap" (I am keeping my owned HD Tivo's) they are also moving me.

So for $21.15 I am getting:

1. 2 HD DVR
2. 1 HD Receiver
3. 1 5 LNB Slimline Dish
4. 2 New mpeg4 compatible multiswitches
5. Installation of my existing 2 SD DTivo's and 2 HD Tivos.

The poor tech is not going to want to come to my house when he sees an order for installing 7 receivers and a dish.

If he only knew all I really need is the dish installed and for him to leave the multi switches. I would rather swap out and move the receivers my self. All the wiring is already in place in either case.

While typing this I got an email from DirecTV telling me I receive a credit of $118.95 on my account. I am not sure what that is all about?

I wonder how bad my account has been/ will be screwed up?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> ...Putting the future of your company in the hands of another is just bad business. I honestly think this is the number one reason that DirecTV decided to part ways with Tivo...
> 
> And it was obviously a good move for them, despite ticking off a few diehards.


I agree with the majority of your points, but I think that $1.25 a month that they had to fork over to Tivo (per month, per sub) stuck in their craw, and that was far and away reason one. Putting your eggs in another vendor's basket is bad business, but so is leaving money on the table.

When they made the deal originally, it was a very good deal and a smart move. I know the only reason I went to DTV from DISH was that DTV had the DTivo (which was significantly improved over the early non-IRD Tivos available then as well as everything else) and DISH had hammered dog $#!+ masquerading as DVRs. The content, the price, the service...all of that was about the same, but moving over was still then a no-brainer.

But it was also a good deal because there were few alternatives, none of which competed in the Tivo arena, and there was no in-house DVR of any note. So going with Tivo made sense on that level. That has changed. The DTV and DISH DVRS now can hold their own with Tivo, and the content is much better on DTV than any of its competitors. With the slow HD move of cable and the recent death of a key sat for DISH, that content divide will only get wider in the next year or so. So now, Tivo has served it's purpose, and dumping it also makes sense.

But you are right, if the only reason you migrate to DTV (_ahem_...DTivo) is the reason that disappears, that's a little scary. There was a time when it looked bleak, as if Tivo was being removed for a poor imitation and no other vendor could provide anything comparable. The fact that the HR2x very unexpectedly rose to the occasion is the only thing saving most of us from having our user experience significantly downgraded by force, with no alternative. And the addition of exclusive content really softened the blow.

Call me a fanboy, but I am grateful for DTV's success with their DVR, and for their bold vision of MPEG-4 delivery. I think there is no question that they have numerous significant advantages over all other vendors for the present time. Check back in a couple years, though. Everyone is actively playing catchup. DTV can't continue as the market leader for long by resting on their laurels, and I hope they REALLY KNOW THAT.


----------



## NjOlds (Aug 10, 2005)

I called and said I received a call (even though I never did) about the upgrade and everything was confirmed within a matter of minutes. I thought I wouldn't receive the upgrade since I just moved and got an HR21-700 for $99. The install is scheduled for tomorrow 8pm-4pm. I'll post back and let you know how it went.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

My install was this morning.

The installer put the dish on my roof in the same place as my old 3LNB dish.

He also brought me two HD DVR and one regular HD receiver and a WB68 multiswitch.

I did not get a chance to play with them but they all appear to be working.


----------



## DEP78 (May 4, 2004)

kdonnel said:


> My install was this morning.
> 
> The installer put the dish on my roof in the same place as my old 3LNB dish.
> 
> ...


Kdonnel - I also live in metro-Atlanta (Lawrenceville). Do you know if the SWM is available? I tried emailing them, but they said they couldn't tell me if Atlanta is one of the test markets (dumb, but true).

DEP78


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

DEP78 said:


> Kdonnel - I also live in metro-Atlanta (Lawrenceville). Do you know if the SWM is available? I tried emailing them, but they said they couldn't tell me if Atlanta is one of the test markets (dumb, but true).
> 
> DEP78


They would not supply me with a SWM as part of the install, I asked.


----------



## jso4c (Jul 9, 2008)

and it was quite a show.

I figured that I would share my experience with this forum so that you all could learn from my experience.

It started out simple enough as I received a call from D* to upgrade my two HR10-250s.

For $0 I would receive
2 HR-20 or HR21s
New Dish
New Multiswitch
No contract extension
I could keep my HR10-250s
3-month showtime from free - seems like this is a pretty common gimme

They could not confirm whether the installer would bring HR20 or HR21s. I requested HR20s as I am in area where I need OTA to access local HDs. The only thing the rep wouldn't budge on is the $50 charge for AM21s if the installer did bring HR21s. I figured fine and I would deal with this if the rep did indeed bring HR21s.

Installation was scheduled for Friday morning, 8-12 am. Installer showed up and said that everything looked good except they would need a new non-penetrating mount. My current dish is on a non-penetrating mount that is allegedly not compatible with the new dish. Plus they would have to move the new dish a few feet away from where the current dish is to pick up the new satellites. He said that they were currently out of the new non-penetrating mounts but they were getting more over the weekend. We arranged for him to return at 3 PM on Monday to complete installation. Luckily I asked him for his personal cell so I could call him on Monday.

Knowing what a disaster the install companies are, I called at 2:30 from work to ensure that the installer was on his way to my house. The installer said that he did not have me on his appointment sheet but he would call his manager and they would call me back immediately. I did not receive a call back. The next morning I called D*. Apparently my order had been cancelled as it was indicated that I did not have line of sight, despite the fact that I have been using the current dish successfully for 5+ years. I stated that was inaccurate and I did have line of sight. Furthermore the D* agent informed me that the order was for one HR2x. I would be charged $199 for an additional HR2x. Eventually she transferred me to retention and they honored the original deal. The agent also spoke with the installer company. The installer stated that they were sorry for the mix-up and that they would fit in me as soon as possible which was the next day, Tuesday, between 11 and 12. I instructed the install company to call me when they were in route.

12 came and went without a phone call. At 4 I called the install company. They were able to locate an installer which could be at my house in 30 minutes. I met the installer at my house and basically had the exact same conversation that I did on Friday. "This should be an easy job, I just need a non-penetrating mount which are at the warehouse which is currently closed." We re-scheduled for "first thing, i.e. 8 am" the next day, Wednesday. Additionally the installer stated that the work order was still for only one unit and I needed to call D* to update the work order, which I then did. At this point, D* also gave me a $99 credit for the inconvenience.

At around 9:15 the installer arrived at my house and completed installation which indeed was pretty easy as no wiring was required. The work order still was for one HR21 but I convinced him that I was supposed to get two so he gave me two HR21s. I called DirecTV to order the AM21s. I was also able to receive them for free at this point.

Finally the next day I went to sub out my R10 SD receiver in my basement for one of my HR10-250. I called D* to deactivate the R10 and reactivate the HR10. Everything seemed fine until I lost all channels. It turned out that the rep had accidentally cancelled my service. For this inconvenience, I was given the Superfan package for free.

The good news is that I was able to get Superfan, $99 credit, and two AM21 for my troubles. The bad news is that was not worth the time or energy required to fix all the problems.

Regardless the HR21 with AM21 are now up and running. So far the experience has been positive.

The biggest lesson learned for me is the complete need to micro-manage the install experience. I would recommend to get the number of the install company from D*. Call them the day before. Get the name/number of the installer. It is kind of unfortunate, but unless you micromanage the situation and come across as almost unreasonably demanding you will run into a lot of errors.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kdonnel said:


> I did not get a chance to play with them but they all appear to be working.


did you try all your channels (the groups at least). I couldnt see some of the HD channels and it took hours for them to figure out how to turn them on because it has to do with old vs new.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

newsposter said:


> did you try all your channels (the groups at least). I couldnt see some of the HD channels and it took hours for them to figure out how to turn them on because it has to do with old vs new.


They all seem to be there on the new boxes.

They all seem to be there on the SD Tivo's.

I seem to be having some problems with the 70 series channels on the HD Tivo's.

Currently I have a WB68 and a Zinwell something (prior to the mpeg 4 stuff) cascaded off of the WB68.

I have ordered a SWM8, 4 splitters, and 8 1 foot cables so I can split the satellite and feed both the SWM8 and the WB68. I hope that takes care of my 70's problem but they will be going away soon anyway so it really does not matter.

I have switched the H23-600 to RF and the HR21 in my bedroom to RF as well. I have an IR distribution system and was worried about one remote controlling the second HR21 centrally located with my HR10's.

So far so good.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

I have an owned HR10-250, 2nd receiver is a non-HD TiVo.
I've tried calling the past 2 days in a row, both times they insist I get an 18 month commitment. There's no way I'm going to accept that.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> I have an owned HR10-250, 2nd receiver is a non-HD TiVo.
> I've tried calling the past 2 days in a row, both times they insist I get an 18 month commitment. There's no way I'm going to accept that.


I had to accept a 24 month commitment as part of the movers connection since I officially updated my service address with this change.

I have no plans for leaving DirecTV so for me it does not matter.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kdonnel said:


> They all seem to be there on the new boxes.


thats great...my new box said not subscribed to some channels. They blamed the installer but he called back and blamed DTV and here it was DTVs fault


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

kdonnel said:


> I had to accept a 24 month commitment as part of the movers connection since I officially updated my service address with this change.
> 
> I have no plans for leaving DirecTV so for me it does not matter.


I have no plans to leave either, but in this market the first thing to go would be DTV in an economic emergency.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> I have no plans to leave either, but in this market the first thing to go would be DTV in an economic emergency.


Of course if there were an emergency you can just suspend the account for up to six months, and possible longer if need be.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

newsposter said:


> thats great...my new box said not subscribed to some channels. They blamed the installer but he called back and blamed DTV and here it was DTVs fault


The installer hung around to make sure everything worked.

Two of the boxes started updating before the hit was received from DirecTV authorizing the cards. He kept the rep on the phone for the 10 minutes or so it took both boxes to fully update and reboot. Then she hit them again and all was well.


----------



## Fezmid (Dec 6, 2001)

markis said:


> Thanks for the reply and all the info. The installer said he wouldn't be able to install the 5LNB on my shingled roof (where the 3LNB is now) because of different safety rules, since the new dish is heavier.


Woah, is this common? My home run cables all go to a spot on the roof...


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Fezmid said:


> Woah, is this common? My home run cables all go to a spot on the roof...


My installer had no problems putting the new dish on the roof in the same exact spot as my old dish.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

I got my SWM8 and all the splitters and cable I needed to install the SWM8 and WB68 in parallel.

After I got everything connected the channels in the 70's returned to my HD Tivo's.

I am all done with the install and ready to use the HR21's.

I guess I will head over to dbstalk and see what I need to know.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

David Scavo said:


> In the DBSTalk thread, it seems like 50% of the people said the free swap extended their commitment by 2 years and 50% said no commitment extension.
> 
> What is up with that ? I love my HR10-250, but if I can get an HR21 for free (and new dish) with no commitment extension, I am IN !


So It's pretty simple. When you call ask them. If the say yes, there's a commitment extension, and that's a big deal to you, then say "no thanks". OTOH, i've been with them for 10 years -- I don't see myself changing anytime soon -- so for me no big deal. I still can't believe what an issue this is with some people -- do you all have "commitment issues"?


----------



## drewba (Nov 25, 2000)

The installer came this morning to upgrade our HDTiVo and add a new DVR in another room. Unfortunately, somehow the order was written without the new dish so he left without doing anything other than rescheduling the appointment.

The rep who wrote the order (and missed the dish) found the free upgrade in the system easily and also told me there was a 2 year commitment. I didn't balk since I figured that adding a new DVR was going to result in a commitment anyway.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

tucsonbill said:


> So It's pretty simple. When you call ask them. If the say yes, there's a commitment extension, and that's a big deal to you, then say "no thanks". OTOH, i've been with them for 10 years -- I don't see myself changing anytime soon -- so for me no big deal. I still can't believe what an issue this is with some people -- do you all have "commitment issues"?


Yup, as I posted yesterday in DBStalk (same handle) it took me 3 tries to get a CSR to say no commitment.

And it is a big deal to me. While I don't foresee changing providers, I'm just not comfortable being locked into something, especially just for television service. One year isn't that bad, but 18 to 24 months is just too long. Why take any unnecessary risks?


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Yup, as I posted yesterday in DBStalk (same handle) it took me 3 tries to get a CSR to say no commitment.


So, okay, I didn't respond to a post you made in another forum which I didn't read? Just making sure I understand your point EDIT: Okay I sobered up and read again. I guess you were kind of agreeing with me? OTOH, I still don't understand why it's a big deal. (I accept it that it is -- I just don't understand it).


> And it is a big deal to me.[


 So, I didn't say you don't have a right for this to be a big deal to you -- I simply suggested what you ought to do IF it is a big deal to you.


> While I don't foresee changing providers, I'm just not comfortable being locked into something, especially just for television service. One year isn't that bad, but 18 to 24 months is just too long. Why take any unnecessary risks?


 THEN DON"T DO IT. Which is what I posted before. So, why do you feel compelled to respond? YOU DON"T HAVE TO SIGN UP.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

Is there any way I can keep my HR10-250 AND get an HR20/21 and use them on the same setup? I recently switched to Comcast for their triple play deal, because I didn't want to sign a 2 year contract with DTV and lose my Tivo. But my wife and daughter want to kill me and want their Tivo back. I can get an HD Tivo and still use Comcast, but we'd still have to put up with their awful channel guide etc. Anyway, I thought if I could keep my HR10-250 and get a new HR20/21 and have them set up so that I could switch back and forth between the 2, maybe that would be a good solution. Is anyone here doing that? Also, maybe I could convince retention to charge me for only the one DVR per month. Whaddya think?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rbro said:


> Is there any way I can keep my HR10-250 AND get an HR20/21 and use them on the same setup? I recently switched to Comcast for their triple play deal, because I didn't want to sign a 2 year contract with DTV and lose my Tivo. But my wife and daughter want to kill me and want their Tivo back. I can get an HD Tivo and still use Comcast, but we'd still have to put up with their awful channel guide etc. Anyway, I thought if I could keep my HR10-250 and get a new HR20/21 and have them set up so that I could switch back and forth between the 2, maybe that would be a good solution. Is anyone here doing that? Also, maybe I could convince retention to charge me for only the one DVR per month. Whaddya think?


First off, if you get a Tivo HD with Comcast you'd be using the Tivo for your guide, not Comcast so you'd be all good there.

Second, most people can keep their HR10. The CSR will say no but most installers could care less about taking it and most will just have you sign something that you're keeping it. See DBSTalk for details.

Third, you only pay one DVR fee no matter how many you have and it covers both Tivos and non Tivos. So one DVR or 5, it's the same 5.99 a month DVR fee (unless of course you have a package that includes the DVR fee).


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> First off, if you get a Tivo HD with Comcast you'd be using the Tivo for your guide, not Comcast so you'd be all good there.
> 
> Second, most people can keep their HR10. The CSR will say no but most installers could care less about taking it and most will just have you sign something that you're keeping it. See DBSTalk for details.
> 
> Third, you only pay one DVR fee no matter how many you have and it covers both Tivos and non Tivos. So one DVR or 5, it's the same 5.99 a month DVR fee (unless of course you have a package that includes the DVR fee).


OK, I didn't realize that about the program guide. Do you know if the Tivo HD Comcast program guide is essentially the same as on the HR10-250, in terms of the overall look and functionality and being able to switch between the 2 types of views? Also, if I elect to go back to DirecTV, what's involved in setting up both the HR20/21 and the HR10-250? Will the installer do it for me?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rbro said:


> OK, I didn't realize that about the program guide. Do you know if the Tivo HD Comcast program guide is essentially the same as on the HR10-250, in terms of the overall look and functionality and being able to switch between the 2 types of views?


Tivo is Tivo. They are pretty much all the same. I'd ask your question in the Tivo HD forum for better details though.



> Also, if I elect to go back to DirecTV, what's involved in setting up both the HR20/21 and the HR10-250? Will the installer do it for me?


Sure, why not? On my HDTV I have 2 DirecTV DVRs, a regular non DVR HD receiver, DVD player, Wii, VCR, and FTA satellite receiver. You're only limited by the number of inputs on your TV or thru your A/V receiver.


----------



## Smath (Aug 14, 2005)

I finally got a call from D* this week offering me a FREE upgrade so I called in this morning to get more details. The first CSR offered me only HR2x box in exchange for my leased HR10-250, which they wanted me to send back in. I asked about replacing my other HD receiver and my 2 other non-HD TIVO boxes. No dice, unless I wanted to pay $199 apiece.

I tried 2 more times and finally got a CSR named John, who was awesome. 
He immediately told me he wanted to work with me and he was great the entire time. He hooked me up with to HR2x boxes, let me keep my HR10-250, and threw in some free programming to boot. I had to agree to a 2-year commitment to get the 2nd free HR2x box, but that didn't bother me much.

Here's my final deal:
1 HR2x box - FREE w/No Shipping/Handling
1 HR2x box - FREE + $19.95 s/h
5LNB dish/new multiswitches - FREE
FREE professional installation
Relocation of my HR10-250 
3 months HBO - FREE
3 months Starz - FREE


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I got a call from D* last week and got 4 free HR21-100s, free dish and install, 6x16 powered multiswitch, no additional commitment, no shipping and got to keep my 4 HR10-250s.

I have the $5.99/month protection plan, premium pkg, ST and had no commitment.


----------



## mjbvideo (Feb 29, 2004)

I took the free upgrade but I was able to keep my 'owned' HR10. The installer was a no-show the first two days but they finally came on Sunday morning. I like some of the features on the HR21 but it is very buggy - as it has been documentewd in this and the DBS forums. I really want to like it but I fear it is a piece of sh**. What a bummer.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

mjbvideo said:


> I took the free upgrade but I was able to keep my 'owned' HR10. The installer was a no-show the first two days but they finally came on Sunday morning. I like some of the features on the HR21 but it is very buggy - as it has been documentewd in this and the DBS forums. I really want to like it but I fear it is a piece of sh**. What a bummer.


So, if that's the case, it would appear this is a downgrade:down:


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I got my "free" upgrade for two HR21's, but DirecTV billed me $99.95/each anyway. Had to call twice to get that off my bill. I kept the HR10's activated, and now I have two more DVR's (Needed them for Sunday Ticket, with no MPEG2 this year).


----------



## tww (Oct 16, 2003)

I got them to agree to a free HD DVR with no extension to my commitment. My existing HR10-250 is listed as "leased" and the CSR told me that they expect me to return it. I plan to work a deal with the installer so I can keep it though. Has anyone been in this same situation? I am wondering if I may have difficulty keeping the HR10-250 active since D* expects this to be a swap.


----------



## jmliii (Sep 1, 2004)

Talked with various people at Directv about the "Free Swap" and got nothing that allowed me to keep my owned Tivo. I have a HD tuner and HD Tivo and the full programming package about $135 per month. Also have basic cable to distribute basic tv to the remainder of the house about $40 per month. Originally installed Directv in 2001 for the HD content and have always used local OTA for networks (no HD locals available in my area by Directv even now). HD Tivo was a real nice addition in 2004 and has become as much a necessity as the TV especially for my wife. TV has become way to complicated with too may components. Cable has HD locals and all the HD content I normally watch and TIVO HD works just fine. In short Directv, no TIVO no deal. I will miss the rain and snow fade.


----------



## TreyS (Dec 24, 2005)

I was suppose to ship my HR10-250 back to D* a year ago but they never sent me a box. I called later on to make sure they wouldn't bill me and they said to just keep it.

They won't take your Tivo.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

tww said:


> I got them to agree to a free HD DVR with no extension to my commitment. My existing HR10-250 is listed as "leased" and the CSR told me that they expect me to return it. I plan to work a deal with the installer so I can keep it though. Has anyone been in this same situation? I am wondering if I may have difficulty keeping the HR10-250 active since D* expects this to be a swap.


Most likely what will happen is the installer will have you sign something that you are keeping it and it will be marked on your account that you can't get a free swap on it again. That was a problem with a lot of the earlier swaps, people were doing the free swap multiple times. I *think* they can now mark the receiver as having been swapped already so it doesn't matter if you keep it or not. Obviously YMMV.


----------



## vikefan (Oct 29, 2006)

Today I finally worked out a deal with directv. After trying for over 3 months things fell into place today. Free sf, I keep all of my existing receivers. Free HD DVR upgrade all without a 2 year commitment. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Smath (Aug 14, 2005)

Welll, the installer showed up today, with only ONE of my HRx boxes and NO dish. Apparently, D* cancelled my complimentary upgrade order because it was "a duplicate order". Now I've got to fight with them over the phone to get it reinstated and make sure that the deal they gave me the first time gets applied when they do reinstate it.

Seriously reconsidering that 2 year commitment I'm getting myself into with this....


----------



## Smath (Aug 14, 2005)

UPDATE: So, the tech just left my house a little bit ago and he left me with not only an activated, unusable HR21 box, but he also somehow managed to leave me with no working receivers whatsoever! 

Seriously...this has turned out to be the absolute worst D* experience I've ever had (and all of them have been very, very bad)

In this case, D* actually scheduled 2 separate work orders for me, for the same time period, and then decided to cancel one of them without telling me because they decided it was a "duplicate". (Apparently, actually READING the orders to see that they were in fact 2 separate orders with different items was WAY too hard...)

So...when the installer showed up, he had 1 HR21 receiver and no dish. I called D* found out what had happened and got the canceled order reinstated. They instructed me to call the local office to get the order rescheduled. The installer and I then called the local office and got a new appointment scheduled for tomorrow between 12-4, and he decided to go ahead and activate the receiver he had brought, so that I would have it here in case he didn't get the ticket for tomorrow and a different tech chowed up with only 1 receiver.

So....He installed a new multi-switch on my old 3LNB dish and hooked up and tried to activate the HR21. He couldn't get it to work properly, so he called in an activation. Once activated, he tried several times to get reception on it, but could never get any channels to come up. He told me that it would all be fixed tomorrow.

Before he left, I checked my D* acct online and saw the install scheduled for 7/24. I called them and they told me that it was scheduled in their system for 7/24 but there was a note on the acct that said that the local office had agreed to install tomorrow (7/20).

So, I called the local office and, you guessed it, they had no record of it and basically said I was lying, even though the tech was there to confirm what we had been told. I basically lost it and told the tech to pack up the receiver he had brought and leave because I was going to cancel. He told me that he couldn't, since it had been activated already and that I would have to work it through D*. &#37;^@#$%^

The tech felt really bad about the whole thing and was trying to be very helpful. He even offered to come out on his own time tomorrow and install a new dish and the other receiver, if I could get the right work order/activity numbers for him.

To sum this all up, I just got off the phone with D* again. It turns out that they didn't even put the orders in correctly in the first place and he actually had to add in a new order for the 5LNB dish and installation. He gave me all the order/activity numbers and we called the installer to confirm that he would come out on his own, without a scheduled appointment, tomorrow to finish the job. 

(Note: an installer repeatedly stating that they will come out "on their own time" hints at the expectation of a sizable tip. Since he's been very reasonable throughout this and most of it isn't his fault (except for my complete lack of television service for a day), I'll likely tip him well if he does a good job tomorrow.)

Not that it even comes close to compensating me for my time, frustration, inconvenience, and expected gratuity to the tech for tomorrow...but, the D* CSR did credit me the $19.95 shipping charge and knocked $10 off my monthly bill for the next 12 months.

In retrospect, I probably should have just canceled my service, but with cable and dish being the only alternatives, I couldn't bring myself to do it....


----------



## jmliii (Sep 1, 2004)

When will everyone reject this unnecessarily complicated and costly delivery of TV. How can we expect service from a voice over the telephone that never has to really deliver anything?


----------



## NjOlds (Aug 10, 2005)

NjOlds said:


> I called and said I received a call (even though I never did) about the upgrade and everything was confirmed within a matter of minutes. I thought I wouldn't receive the upgrade since I just moved and got an HR21-100 for $99. The install is scheduled for tomorrow 8pm-4pm. I'll post back and let you know how it went.


I finally got it on Friday the 18th after several rescheduled appointments. The reason for rescheduling was because they ran out of HD-DVRs. Oh, and they gave it to me with no additional commitment.


----------



## shelly40 (Nov 20, 2000)

Are there different remote codes to assign to the HR2x if you have 2 or 3 of them in the same room ?

The rep I asked didn't know the answer ....

Thanks

Shelly


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

shelly40 said:


> Are there different remote codes to assign to the HR2x if you have 2 or 3 of them in the same room ?
> 
> The rep I asked didn't know the answer ....
> 
> ...


Absolutely. RTFM.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> Absolutely. RTFM.


Boy, for someone who seems so sensitive about how people converse with you, that seems a bit harsh Why even bother to answer if you can't be civilized


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

shelly40 said:


> Are there different remote codes to assign to the HR2x if you have 2 or 3 of them in the same room ?
> 
> The rep I asked didn't know the answer ....
> 
> ...


Check on DBSTalk, several remote threads there, look for Edmund. It is also in the manual I believe as Tyrone states.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

shelly40 said:


> Are there different remote codes to assign to the HR2x if you have 2 or 3 of them in the same room ?
> 
> The rep I asked didn't know the answer ....
> 
> ...


The easy way is to turn on RF, it will ask you to input part of the serial # during the setup. That # will be on screen to read. Then each remote will only operate it's own DVR. You can set up one remote to operate Two DVRs on an IR setup. dbstalk has a poster who is a wizard with remotes and he helps everyone who gets stuck.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

I presently have an HR10-250 receiver on my 65" HDTV. I pick up my local HD content via an antenna. Most of what we watch is NOT in HD, mostly because it's not available to us, but I know the DirecTV DVR is capable of receiving much more HD content. My wife and I love the Tivo interface but I fear all the problems I read about DirecTV's DVR. What do the experts here suggest? Below is an e-mail I recently received from DirecTV.

-----------------

We have changed the manner in which we broadcast HD channels. Soon, your current DIRECTV® High-Definition equipment will not be HD compatible. Please call 1-888-763-7772 today and DIRECTV will replace your incompatible HD equipment FREE OF CHARGE. No strings attached.

MORE CHANNELS IN HD
The new HD broadcasting method will allow DIRECTV to deliver more channels in HD. We recently launched 95 HD channels with this new method, and many more are coming soon.

THE LATEST EQUIPMENT--FREE
The HD programming you currently enjoy--NFL games, ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, HDNet, HBO®, SHOWTIME®--and others will need the latest HD equipment to be viewed in HD.

CALL NOW FOR YOUR FREE HD REPLACEMENT
Just call us at 1-888-763-7772 to schedule your appointment. Mention the "FREE HD SWAP" and we'll get your replacement HD equipment set up ASAP.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, but we just want to continue to improve your HD experience with us. Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer.

Best Regards,
Your DIRECTV Team


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JRAllas said:


> I presently have an HR10-250 receiver on my 65" HDTV. I pick up my local HD content via an antenna. Most of what we watch is NOT in HD, mostly because it's not available to us, but I know the DirecTV DVR is capable of receiving much more HD content. My wife and I love the Tivo interface but I fear all the problems I read about DirecTV's DVR. What do the experts here suggest? Below is an e-mail I recently received from DirecTV.


i suggest keeping HD tivo for OTA and SD and using HRXX for all of the new HD stuff. Just 5/more a month for the 2nd receiver.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

JRAllas said:


> I presently have an HR10-250 receiver on my 65" HDTV. I pick up my local HD content via an antenna. Most of what we watch is NOT in HD, mostly because it's not available to us, but I know the DirecTV DVR is capable of receiving much more HD content. My wife and I love the Tivo interface but I fear all the problems I read about DirecTV's DVR. What do the experts here suggest? Below is an e-mail I recently received from DirecTV.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


I got the same e-mail, but have not been able to get in touch with D*. I get tired of listening to the Mannings and hang up after 15 minutes or so. Is there a good time to call them?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> Boy, for someone who seems so sensitive about how people converse with you, that seems a bit harsh Why even bother to answer if you can't be civilized


 _ _ _ _ me.

Any small chance to take a cheap shot, RS4 is always first in line. If I'm so sensitive about how YOU converse with me then I wonder why it is that when I look in the mirror I look very much like a guy who doesn't care even the tiniest bit what you think? There is a world of difference between being sensitive, and not putting up with never-ending ridiculous BS.

There is nothing "uncivilized" or harsh about telling someone exactly how to get the information they are looking for, which is all that I did--provided that service. Any reply to this thread would be essentially repeating the info in the manual, so why not get it from there, which is faster and at least as easy and where there is less chance of error?

It's going to take a certain investment in understanding the process one way or another, no matter where the info comes from. I gave the OP the benefit of the doubt (a privilege you abdicated long ago) -- I do not consider this a simple case of an OP being too lazy to look it up, but a case of him/her actually not knowing where that info might be. Now he (or she) knows. Go bother someone else.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> _ _ _ _ me.
> 
> Any small chance to take a cheap shot, RS4 is always first in line. If I'm so sensitive about how YOU converse with me then I wonder why it is that when I look in the mirror I look very much like a guy who doesn't care even the tiniest bit what you think? There is a world of difference between being sensitive, and not putting up with never-ending ridiculous BS.
> 
> ...


Wow - long-winded post to justify your swearing In my book, that is not civilized!!


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Wow - long-winded post to justify your swearing In my book, that is not civilized!!


what swearing?


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

sjberra said:


> what swearing?


Usually the "F" part of RTFM is interpreted as a not so nice word.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

I was able to get with D* and the free offer was to replace either my Sony HD200 or the H10 (which I own both) for a H21 in which I would have to pay a monthly lease on. She would not offer anything else. I figured I would get an offer to replace the HR10. I refused the offer and said it was not a fair offer. The reasons was I would lose my OTA plus have to pay them more per month.


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

reubenray said:


> The reasons was I would lose my OTA plus have to pay them more per month.


You will not lose the OTA if you get the AM21 to go with it.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

I do not believe the AM21 will work with the H21.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> ... In my book, that is not civilized!!


Maybe because you haven't done any coloring in your book yet.

As proof that you just don't get it, I felt no need to justify anything, and I'm not sure why I'm even still replying to your brainless posts. You are not the arbiter of what is civilized, anyway. I can't think of anyone less qualified.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I do not believe the AM21 will work with the H21.


Might want to stop over the DBSTalk and the CE forum as there is a recent post there about "would you be interested in an AM21 for the H21". Post your interest in it. Methinks it might be coming.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> Maybe because you haven't done any coloring in your book yet.
> 
> As proof that you just don't get it, I felt no need to justify anything, and I'm not sure why I'm even still replying to your brainless posts. You are not the arbiter of what is civilized, anyway. I can't think of anyone less qualified.


Never, ever is a reply like yours justified. It's just that simple This person is asking a simple question on a forum that should and does encourages questions - after all, that is one of the major intents of forums like these.

Information on almost any question asked here could be found elsewhere, but we are here to help folks. If you don't feel like helping, then I suggest you not bother to reply to the question.

In my mind, that kind of reply deserves some corner time. After all, this forum has stickies reminding people to not do the very thing you did.


----------



## mczolton (Aug 6, 2003)

DirecTV keeps hounding me to switch as well, but my wife is adamantly opposed to the idea of swapping a Tivo branded DVR for DirecTV's version. Based on the reviews, I am inclined to agree. How many eligible folks have just switched to cable and a stand-alone Tivo instead of sticking with DirecTV and their DVR?


----------



## jmliii (Sep 1, 2004)

That is exactly what I have done and with no regrets. Eliminated the Directv bill, added digital to my cable and saved money. Now have cable DVR and Tivo HD with cable cards. Directv touts their HD offerings but in my area no HD locals and no Tivo interface made them not worth the money for me. NFL fans may have a better reason to stay but not me.


----------



## mczolton (Aug 6, 2003)

jmliii said:


> That is exactly what I have done and with no regrets. Eliminated the Directv bill, added digital to my cable and saved money. Now have cable DVR and Tivo HD with cable cards. Directv touts their HD offerings but in my area no HD locals and no Tivo interface made them not worth the money for me. NFL fans may have a better reason to stay but not me.


The sheer number of HD channels is tempting, but based on many poor reviews of the DirecTV Plus HD DVR, I am *very* reluctant to switch. That and I think my wife will kill me - ha! She's a Tivo nut through and through.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

for those who are talking about not wanting to switch. Is it that you arent wired for another machine to be stacked? I guess my brain cant comprehend why you cant afford 5 bucks for a 2nd unit and only use it for HD stuff and keep your HDtivo like i did?

(ok there's the 2 year commitment


----------



## jmliii (Sep 1, 2004)

No HD locals is a big issue for me and honestly dealing with Directv is no easier than the local cable company who at least has a local office. Also Directv has made it pretty clear their HD programming will not work on the Directivo soon. So keeping the Directivo without HD programming is not a very satisfactory solution especially when they also want a two year commitment. Directv just does not work for me any more, it served its purpose while cable adapted.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ummm, guys....there is no 2 year commitment to upgrade your HR10 right now. That's the point of this whole thread.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

MurrayW said:


> Usually the "F" part of RTFM is interpreted as a not so nice word.


R = Read
T = the
F = Fine
M = Manual

Just depends on which way you translate it in polite society.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Ummm, guys....there is no 2 year commitment to upgrade your HR10 right now. That's the point of this whole thread.


I think the correct term most people would settle on is 'swap' - and from reading lots of threads - be careful, because D* apparently does in fact add the 2-year term on some accounts. As usual - especially with D* - buyer beware since you can't get it in writing.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

my brother got two hr21 and a 5 lnb dish installed yesterday to replace two hr10 250. both hr10 250s were owned so the installer left them and he actually kept one hr10 on his account so he would have ota capabilities. went on the dtv website and it said no 2 yr commitment, no biggie since he would do it anyway with no cable company option and didnt want dishnetwork.

he had called 2-3 months ago to ask for the new recievers and got turned down, then just this past week they called a couple times telling him he needed to get the new receivers. the installer called ahead and was on time, quiet and kinda slow but finally got the new 5 lnb going and went smooth from there. ymmv


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> be careful, because D* apparently does in fact add the 2-year term on some accounts. As usual - especially with D* - buyer beware since you can't get it in writing.


That pretty much goes without saying. 'Tis the world we live in unfortunately.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why would someone who wants a new receiver not want directv for 2 years?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

newsposter said:


> why would someone who wants a new receiver not want directv for 2 years?


I'll answer this without trying to be snide.

The obvious answer is why would anyone tie themselves to a 2-yr contract for anything if they didn't have to?

In my case I might have actually stayed with D* if I could have tried the box at home for at least 30 days. I admit I don't like the box - it reminds me of a clumsy attempt at making itself look like a computer, when I prefer the simple operation of the Tivo. While I don't like the box, I figured nonetheless that if a I could actually use if for a few weeks, I might like it enough to stay with D* - after all I had been with them for 13 years. I figured it might make a secondary box to use for the HD channels that I was receiving in SD. However, D* decided to play nasty, so I left. Of course, in the end, I find the new Tivo HD even better than the HR10-250, because of being able to use all of the features that were never allowed by D*.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

sjberra said:


> R = Read
> T = the
> F = Fine
> M = Manual
> ...


Only Tyrone knows whether he thinks DirecTV has a written a "fine" manual or not.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

MurrayW said:


> Only Tyrone knows whether he thinks DirecTV has a written a "fine" manual or not.


Yet there are still certain posters who would have the arrogance to think they can tell you what is inside my mind, annoyingly often.

I always thought the "F" stood for "Freakin' awesome".

Actually, as tech manuals go, it's pretty good.:up:


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> I'll answer this without trying to be snide...


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## wlkrug (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a hr10-250 HD dvr. I've received two voicemails about the mpeg 4 switch over offerring to swap me to their HD DVR. I told the second CSR I spoke to when I called that I wanted to keep it. She said it was mine and that I could. No swap required. I then told her I had two other tv's that had HD and that I wanted two free HD dvr's with no cost to me on install. She offered free install and a free hd dvr but would only discount the second one to it costing me 100 bucks. How far can I push them? 

The last time I went to battle to get the hr 10-250 I got it all free including install and a bunch of programming credits. It cost them around 500. No cost to me. I'm no at all happy with them getting rid of TIVO. 

Does anyone know if TIVO honors the Direct tv lifetime agreement. I know Direct tv does but hey if TIVO did I might consider dumping Direct tv.

Comments please..... Thanks!!


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

I have one HR10-250 and two more legacy HD receiver (Son HD200 and H10). I also have a HR20-100. I received an e-mail a while back about a free upgrade and this is what has transpired.

Since I got the free HD upgrade e-mail from Directv and called I got a downgrade offer from them I had started to e-mail D* about the free offer. This offer was to give me a receiver that would not pick up OTA plus pay roughly $5.00 month more. I refused the offer. Nothing was offered concerning the TIVO.

The first e-mail the CSR said to check my upgrade offer via the internet. This offer was to pay for everything.

The second e-mail was totally confused by the CSR about everything.

The third e-mail spelled everything out from the free offer to the latest e-mail. Today I received an e-mail from D* to contact them at a special (yea) phone number and to put in a PIN number when asked.

I will try this tomorrow.

I will not accept anything that gets me less equipment nor any offer that makes me pay more. I have 4 HD receivers, but only one is MPEG4 capable. I run an average of $100+ bill a month. As much as I like D* I may have to switch when my 2 years runs out.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I have one HR10-250 and two more legacy HD receiver (Son HD200 and H10). I also have a HR20-100. I received an e-mail a while back about a free upgrade and this is what has transpired.
> 
> Since I got the free HD upgrade e-mail from Directv and called I got a downgrade offer from them I had started to e-mail D* about the free offer. This offer was to give me a receiver that would not pick up OTA plus pay roughly $5.00 month more. I refused the offer. Nothing was offered concerning the TIVO.
> 
> ...


First of all, don't email them, you'll get nowhere and they can't order up equipment via email. You need to call them. If you have a PIN number then that will take you directly to retention. Use it.

Secondly, if you need OTA and assuming you get an HR21 you should be able get an AM21 OTA tuner for free since you're upgrading from an HR10. Just ask.

Third, monthly fees are the same, you won't be paying anything more. If you have 4 receivers today you pay $15 for mirror fees. If after your upgrades/swaps you still have 4 receivers you'll still be paying $15 a month. Lease or own it's still just $5 a month for the programming mirror fee (called "lease fee" for leased and "additional receiver fee" for owned). Same $5. If however you end up adding a receiver so you end up with 5 then yes, you'll be paying $5 more a month.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

The main reason for e-mailing them is I tried over and over to call them. I got sick of hearing the Mannings (and I am from the New Orleans area) talk about the NFL Ticket. I am home for about 3 hours each evening before I go to bed. I do not want to spend that time on a phone when I am on a phone most of the day already.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

reubenray said:


> The main reason for e-mailing them is I tried over and over to call them. I got sick of hearing the Mannings (and I am from the New Orleans area) talk about the NFL Ticket. I am home for about 3 hours each evening before I go to bed. I do not want to spend that time on a phone when I am on a phone most of the day already.


Well, you now have a phone number direct to retention with the PIN number. You won't be on hold very long if at all. It will only be good for a few days. Saturday morning is a fantastic time to call by the way, usually slow.

Second, if you don't have the PIN number then when you call the main number just say "cancel service" and you'll be shot directly to retention.

I don't think I've ever been on hold more then 5 minutes when calling in for something.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

I contacted the new phone number with the pin number this morning. After much discussion I finally got a HR-DVR for $40 + $19.95 installation fee. At the end she stated that the receiver that this is replacing (H10) will have to be returned. I told her I own all but one of my 4 HD receivers and she was not getting it back. We finished out our deal and she transferred me to another person. This person promptly agreed with me and that the first CSR did not know what she was talking about.

I know it can't be setup what the installer brings, but I told her to put a note on the order that I preferred an HR20 instead of the HR21. I also will still be using my HR10-250, so now have 3 HD-DVR's. The CSR never even brought up anything about the TIVO.


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

About 3 weeks ago I called and got an offer of free hr20, dish upgrade, and no commitment extension. I specifically asked for a unit that would still record OTA. I asked the CSR directly 3 times if any of this required a commitment and the response was no.

Well the installer shows up today with the hr21, no am21, and no dish. He says they never put a dish or am21 on the work order, and unless they do that he can't order one because it comes out of his pocket as a contractor.

So we hook up the hr21 and he tells me to call directv and request a new dish. I called and of course they will send me the dish out, but I ask about the commitment and of course it's there. I told him negative, so he took the receiver off the account and they are shipping out a "recovery" box to ship the hr21 back in.

I just don't understand why it's a different answer every time I call in. This is not the first time I've been told one thing and got something different, but this one is pretty blatant to me since I specifically asked multiple times about the commitment. I don't know if directv just has training issues or what.

I'll be sticking with the hr10-250 for now. I only record OTA HD right now so the hr21 doesn't get me anything new really. I was just hoping to get away from the random reboots.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an installer coming next week with an upgrade to the HR-20/21 (no commitment and I can keep my old box - that sold me on trying it - worst case is I put my HR10-250 back on the main television). Question - provided my area gets the local channels via satellite (it does - major market), is there any reason I'd prefer the HR-20 to the HR-21? I'd assume it makes no difference, as I'd get all the locals in HD off the satellite. Am I missing something?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

FourFourSeven said:


> I have an installer coming next week with an upgrade to the HR-20/21 (no commitment and I can keep my old box - that sold me on trying it - worst case is I put my HR10-250 back on the main television). Question - provided my area gets the local channels via satellite (it does - major market), is there any reason I'd prefer the HR-20 to the HR-21? I'd assume it makes no difference, as I'd get all the locals in HD off the satellite. Am I missing something?


Other than built in OTA no. I have both and prefer the HR21 because it looks so good, performance has been the same.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

FourFourSeven said:


> ...Question ...is there any reason I'd prefer the HR-20 to the HR-21? I'd assume it makes no difference, as I'd get all the locals in HD off the satellite. Am I missing something?


This is only my perception, and it may not be accurate at all, but it appears that the level of problems reported with the 21 is still significantly higher than with the 20. It is difficult to assess this, and is really just not much more than a gut feeling based on being on the forums waaaaaay too much, so it might mean nothing at all. I don't think it really is a big enough point to battle over regarding which they send you, especially since none of us including anyone we can talk to at DTV has any active choice in the matter (the shippers use whatever is stacked up in front of them--if it's a pile of refurbed HR20s then that's what you get).

The HR21 is a newer DVR and while it is similar to the HR20, there are definitely differences, and there has been less time to work out the kinks even though much of the software debugging affects both fairly equally. Obviously this difference will diminish over time as they fix the issues. But put them both in front of me and ask me to pick one, and it's a no-brainer which I would pick.


----------

